# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Lichaamstemperatuur, Laag Hypothermie, Hoog Hyperthermie - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*De normale lichaamstemperatuur*
Het begrip lichaamstemperatuur is niet altijd even scherp gedefinieerd. In feite betreft het de gemiddelde temperatuur van het gehele lichaam, hoewel men vaak de rectaal of oraal gemeten temperatuur als zodanig bestempelt. De laatste wordt beter aangeduid als de kerntemperatuur, ofwel de temperatuur van het inwendige. Het uitwendige (de huid, onderhuids vet en ledematen) heeft een lagere temperatuur, ook wel schiltemperatuur genoemd. De normaalwaarde van de kerntemperatuur ligt zo rond de 37°C, waarbij geldt dat ieder individu een eigen, specifieke normaalwaarde heeft. Deze kan variëren tussen 35,5 en 37,7°C en vertoont een dag-nachtritme.
Het lichaam streeft ernaar een constante kerntemperatuur te behouden, aangezien alle lichaamsprocessen temperatuursafhankelijk zijn. Dit kan verklaard worden door deze processen op moleculair niveau te bezien. Enzymen, een soort eiwitten, zijn de moleculen die ervoor zorgen dat chemische reacties plaatsvinden. De vorm die deze moleculen aannemen, is afhankelijk van de temperatuur. Bij ongeveer 37°C geldt dat de enzymen in het algeheel gezien optimaal functioneren. Een temperatuursverandering leidt ertoe dat er een verandering van eiwitvorm, ofwel denaturatie plaatsvindt. Gedenatureerde enzymen kunnen niet meer reageren met substraat (de om te zetten stof); de "puzzelstukjes" passen als het ware niet meer in elkaar. Hierdoor worden de lichaamsprocessen verstoord, met als gevolg dat het lichaam niet meer normaal kan functioneren en schade oploopt.

*De regulatie*
Warmte heeft de eigenschap te stromen van een warmere naar een koudere bron en daarmee een homogene temperatuur te creëren. Zonder achterliggende regulatiemechanismen zou de kerntemperatuur dagelijks dan ook grote variatie vertonen: lopen in de vrieskou zou een temperatuursdaling veroorzaken, terwijl een bezoek aan de sauna een stijging teweeg zou brengen. Het lichaam is echter in staat om in variërende omstandigheden een constante temperatuur van circa 37°C in stand te houden. Hiertoe beschikt het over een systeem dat vergelijkbaar is met de geautomatiseerde klimaatbeheersing die we bijvoorbeeld in auto's aantreffen. Verhoging van de temperatuur ten opzichte van de streefwaarde zet een compensatiemechanisme in gang dat zorgt voor verkoeling, en vice versa.
Het lichaam neemt de schil- en kerntemperatuur waar door middel van thermoreceptoren, die zich bevinden in respectievelijk de huid en de hypothalamus (een deel van de hersenen). In de hypothalamus is tevens het thermoregulatiecentrum gelegen, die de waargenomen temperatuur vergelijkt met de streefwaarde en indien nodig een mechanisme in gang zet dat de kerntemperatuur verhoogt of verlaagt. Dit kan door aan te grijpen op een of meer van de volgende systemen:
* De bloedstroom in de huid: verwijding van de cutane bloedvaten zorgt ervoor dat er meer warmte wordt afgegeven aan de omgeving, terwijl vernauwing van de bloedvaten juist warmte vasthoudt.
* Zweten: als vocht door het lichaam wordt uitgescheiden, verdampt dit. Verdamping is een proces dat energie vereist, waardoor er warmte aan het lichaam wordt onttrokken.
* Warmteproductie: bij alle lichaamsprocessen ontstaat warmte als bijproduct. Kouderillingen zijn spierbewegingen die als doel hebben de lichaamstemperatuur te verhogen.
Extreme omgevingsfactoren of ziekteprocessen kunnen ertoe leiden dat deze fysiologische regulatie niet volstaat in het behouden van een normale lichaamstemperatuur. Er zal dan overhitting of onderkoeling optreden, die diverse verschijnselen met zich meebrengen.

*Oververhitting*
Verhoging van de lichaamstemperatuur (hyperthermie) treedt op als de warmteproductie van het lichaam hoger is dan de hoeveelheid warmte die wordt afgegeven aan de omgeving. Zware inspanning, isolerende kleding en een warme, vochtige omgeving zijn factoren die de balans doen doorslaan naar een hogere kerntemperatuur. Ook infecties kunnen hyperthermie veroorzaken. Het lichaam bestrijdt een ziekteverwekker door de kerntemperatuur te verhogen. Een verhoogd "setpoint" van de temperatuur in het thermoregulatiecentrum zet temperatuurverhogende mechanismen in gang. Dit verklaart waarom een patiënt met koorts aanvankelijk rilt van de kou. Bij 42°C is de hyperthermie fataal.

*Onderkoeling*
Een extreem koude buitentemperatuur of afwijkingen in de stofwisseling kunnen ertoe leiden dat het lichaam meer warmte afgeeft dan dat het produceert. In dit geval treedt hypothermie op. Onderkoeling is een geleidelijk proces waarbij onderscheid wordt gemaakt in verschillende fasen:
1. Dynamische fase (kerntemperatuur 33-35°C): de persoon heeft koudeklachten en rilt. De hartslag en ademhaling zijn versneld. Perifere bloedvaten zijn vernauwd om de warmteafgifte te beperken. Er treden psychische afwijkingen op, zoals euforie, agressie of een verstoorde waarneming.
2. Adynamische fase (kerntemperatuur 30-33°C): door de vertraagde stofwisseling treedt stijfheid en zwakte van spieren op en de hartslag vertraagt. Daarnaast is er een verdere daling van het bewustzijn.
3. Paralytische fase (kerntemperatuur onder 30°C): de persoon is bewusteloos, de ademhaling is afwezig en de pols is niet of nauwelijks te meten. De kouderillingen en reflexen zijn verdwenen en het hart is instabiel.
Een bewusteloos geraakt slachtoffer kan ongedeerd uit een hypotherme toestand komen. Om deze reden wordt hypothermie kunstmatig opgewekt bij onder andere hartoperaties. De toegediende zuurstof is dan toereikend voor de verminderde stofwisseling.

_(Bron: infonu.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Lage lichaamstemperatuur*
een verlaagde lichaamstemperatuur is een indicatie voor verminderde vitaliteit
Hypothermie is de aanduiding voor een lage lichaams* temperatuur. De lichaamstemperatuur wordt als normaal gezien bij 37°C. De kerntemperatuur kan echter variëren, afhankelijk van de persoon en de meetmethode. In een gezonde situatie nemen we daarom temperaturen waar van 36,8 tot 37,7°C. We spreken over een ernstige vorm van hypothermie wanneer de temperatuur lager is dan 35°C.

*Thermoregulatie*
Thermoregulatie is het onderhouden van een stabiele lichaamstemperatuur, zelfs onder een variëteit van externe omstandigheden zoals de omgevingstemperatuur, luchtverplaatsing e.d. Dit is belangrijk voor de mens maar ook voor dieren. Ieder soort heeft een eigen ideale lichaamstemperatuur om optimaal te functioneren. Vrouwen hebben een hogere basale lichaamstemperatuur dan mannen. De kerntemperatuur van de mens staat ver weg van zijn omgevingstemperatuur. De omgevingstemperatuur op aarde varieert tussen -89,5° in Vostok (3450 meter hoog op antartica, gemeten op 21-7-1983) en +57,8° (gemeten in september 1922 in El Aziziah, Libië). Straling van de zon, luchtvochtigheid, wind en neerslag kunnen de thermische situatie nog extremer maken. Een van de meest belangrijke voorbeelden van de homeostase in het lichaam is de regulatie van de lichaamstemperatuur. Niet alle dieren kunnen dit fysiologisch regelen. Dieren die een redelijk constante temperatuur handhaven, zoals zoogdieren en vogels, worden endothermen genoemd. Dieren met variabele lichaamstemperatuur noemen we extothermen. Endothermen houden hun lichaamstemperatuur tussen 35 en 40° C, en worden warmbloedig genoemd. Het verschil tussen endothermische en ectothermische dieren is dat de eerstgenoemden interne corrigerende mechanismen gebruikt, terwijl ectothermen gedragmechanismen gebruiken voor de regulering. Zo gaan zij bijvoorbeeld in de zon liggen als ze koud zijn, of verhuizen ze naar de schaduw als het warm is. De mens gebruikt beide mechanismen. De lichaamstemperatuur is afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid warmte die in het lichaam geproduceerd wordt. De warmte wordt verkregen door de chemische reacties in het lichaam waarbij voedsel, stoffen en brandstof worden omgezet in producten en functies die nodig zijn voor het onderhoud van leven. De verkregen warmte is direct gerelateerd aan het metabolisme.
*Bronnen van metabolische warmte in het lichaam zijn:*
* Mitochondrieën
* Spieren
* Bruin vet
* Organen
*Bij mensen wordt de lichaamstemperatuur geregeld vanuit de hypothalamus.
De hypothalamus ontvangt informatie vanuit twee elementen:*
* Receptoren op de hypothalamus zélf die de temperatuur monitoren als het bloed door de hersenen gaat. (intern).
* Receptoren in de huid, in het bijzonder op de romp, die de externe temperatuur monitoren. Het thermoregulatiecenter in de hypothalamus zendt naar aanleiding van de interne en externe metingen signalen uit voor de verschillende aanpassingen in het lichaam. Onze lichaamstemperatuur heeft een dag-nacht cyclus (licht-donker). Ook kan er verandering ontstaan door activiteit. Bij het opstaan gaat de temperatuur omhoog waarna het in het bijzonder in de avond-nacht verlaagd wanneer er o.a. voldoende melatonineproductie is.
*Belangrijke hormonale controleurs van thermoregulatie zijn:*
* Hypothalamus/Hypofyse
* Schildklier (T3-T4))
* Bijnieren, (cortisol-adrenaline)
* Insuline/Glucose
* Serotonine/Melatonine

*Het koude lichaam*
Een subnormale lichaamstemperatuur gaat hand in hand met een minder goede gezondheid. De lagere temperatuur is een indicatie voor verminderde vitaliteit en voor de ontwikkeling van ziektes. De effectiviteit van alle chemische reacties in het lichaam is volledig afhankelijk van de lichaamstemperatuur. In het bijzonder de enzymatische reacties zijn van de lichaamstemperatuur (en de zuurgraad) afhankelijk. Met iedere temperatuurgraad die afwijkt van onze optimale temperatuur vertragen de enzymatische processen met 10 tot 20%. Als het te warm is komt de structuur van enzymen als los zand aan elkaar te hangen. Als het te koud is wordt de structuur te vast waardoor het zijn werk niet kan doen. Wanneer de temperatuur te warm, te koud of onstabiel is dan bevinden enzymen zich niet in de optimale vorm. Het metabolisme is dan ook verre van optimaal. De vertraging in enzymatische processen heeft bijvoorbeeld gevolgen voor reparatie mechanismen, het verwijderen van interne en externe toxinen en het vertragen van chemische reacties in het lichaam. Ook kunnen bij lagere lichaamstemperaturen sommige microben als parasieten en virussen tot wasdom komen. Wetenschapper G.A. Kerkhof van de Universiteit van Leiden ontdekte in onderzoek dat de testpersonen het best presteerden op het moment dat hun lichaamstemperatuur piekte en dat ze hun slechtste prestatie leverden bij een beduidend lagere temperatuur. Deze uitslagen kunnen misschien verklaren waarom we praten over ochtend-mensen (leeuweriken) en avondmensen (uilen). Als laatste vermelden we dat de warmtebalans onlosmakelijk verbonden is met de gewichts- en vochtbalans.

*De meest voorkomende oorzaken van milde hypothermie zijn:*
* Hypothyriodie: Vertraging van metabolische omzettingen door disfunctie Hypothalamus-Hypofyse- Schildklier of Bijnieras. Hypothyrioidie type 1 en 2
* Laag cortisol of cortisolresistentie: Vertraging van metabolische omzettingen door disfunctie Hypothalamus-Hypofyse
* Disfunctie van de hypothalamus en/of hypofyse: Toxische suppressie van thermoregulatie centrum (hypothalamus-hypofyse) in de hersenen door b.v. alcohol, bepaalde medicijnen of andere toxische producten.
* Diabetes, insulineresistentie, hypoglykemie: Diabetes, insulineresistentie en hypoglykemie kunnen hypothermie veroorzaken door een slechte cellulaire absorptie van glucose.
* Slechte bloedcirculatie: Slechte circulatie, door b.v. zuurstofgebrek en verzuring kan een vertraagd metabolisme in de darmen en huid ontstaan daar waar de temperatuur gemeten wordt.
* Candida albicans: Candida albicans en andere gisten produceren hormoonanalogen die de lichaamstemperatuur kunnen onderdrukken.
* Licht/Donker ontregeling: Licht/Donker, te weinig licht overdag en teveel licht s-avonds en s-nachts. Ontregeling van serotonine/melatonine. Melatonine gevormd bij donker onderdrukt de lichaamstemperatuur.
* Stress (trauma, ongeluk, scheiding, dood van naasten, werk- of familiestress)
* Zwangerschap en geboorte
* Infecties
* Operatie
* (Voedsel)Allergieën
* Slaapproblemen
* Lage bloeddruk
* Slechte voedselvertering
* Parasieten
* Weinig bruin vet
* Lever en/of nierproblemen
* Bijwerkingen van bepaalde medicatie
* Drugs of alcohol misbruik
* Anemie
* Vochtverlies
* Elektrolyten onbalans
* Ontregeling zuur-basen evenwicht
* Te weinig eiwitten in de voeding.
* Vitamine B1 tekort
* Mitochondrieën gerelateerde problemen.

*De volgende ziekten en medicijnen kunnen voor een vermindering van de warmteproductie zorgen:*
*Ziekten en symptomen:*
* Anorexia nervosa
* Hersen tumoren
* Cerebrovasculaire problemen
* Hoofdtrauma
* Sarcoidosis
* Herseninfarct
* Bloedvergiftiging
* Uremie
* Hypothyroidie
* Hypoadrenalisme
* Hypoglykemie
* Lage hypofyse werking
* Leverstoornissen
* Pancreatitis
* Longproblemen
_Medicijnen en drugs_
* Anti-depressiva
* Barbituraten
* Benzodiazepines
* Chemotherapy
* Cannabis
* Clonidine
* Ethanol
* Algemeen anesthesie
* Lithium
* Opiaten
* Tranguilizers
* Sedatieven

_(Bron: informatiefolder van circadian.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Circadiaans ritme, vrouwen en zwangerschap*
Gedurende de dag verschilt bij mensen de lichaamstemperatuur, hetgeen mede afhankelijk kan zijn van activiteit en rust. De hoogste temperatuur wordt gemeten van 10 uur s-morgens tot 6 uur s-avonds, terwijl de laagste temperatuur wordt gemeten van 11 uur s-avonds tot 3 uur s-nachts. Bij vrouwen gaat de temperatuur binnen 24 uur na de ovulatie met 0,15 tot 0,45 graad omhoog door een verhoogde metabolische activiteit die veroorzaakt wordt door verhoging van progesteron. De basale lichaamstemperatuur in de luteale fase ligt tussen 36.8 en 37.3°C.
Onderzoek van Simpson en Galbraith laat zien dat de gemiddelde temperatuur voor vrouwen hoger is dan voor mannen. Maaltijden en sporten kunnen tijdelijk een kleine temperatuursverhoging geven terwijl alcohol een kleine verlaging kan geven.
Het foetale hormoon HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) kan een duidelijke invloed hebben op de lichaamstemperatuur. Wanneer een vrouw zwanger is gaat de baby HCG produceren. HCG kan het lichaamsmetabolisme verhogen en daardoor ook de lichaamstemperatuur. Ook de verhoging van progesteron zou hier een rol in kunnen spelen. Veel vrouwen geven aan dat klachten die voor de zwangerschap aanwezig waren, tijdens de zwangerschap verdwijnen.

*Hersenen en neurotransmitters*
Het is bekend dat neuronen temperatuurgevoelig zijn. Neurotransmitters reageren op verandering van temperatuur met een significante verandering in activiteit. De activiteit neemt toe wanneer de temperatuur hoger is en neemt af wanneer de temperatuur lager is. Het endorfinen high effect waarover men spreekt bij het lopen of bewegen is voor een groot gedeelte te wijten aan verhoging van de lichaamstemperatuur. Van beweging is bekend dat het de lichaamstemperatuur verhoogt.
Van de ernstige vorm van hypothermie is bekend dat hersengolven sterk vertraagd zijn. Wanneer de temperatuur van deze patiënten weer omhoog gaat, gaan de hersengolven weer normaliseren. We mogen aannemen dat bij een lichte vorm van temperatuurverlaging er ook lichte vertraging in de hersengolven is. Donchin en Morshal van de Universiteit van Chicago ontdekte dat zelfs een lichaamstemperatuurdaling van 1 tot 2° beneden normaal, bij testpersonen een vermindering van bepaalde hersenactviteit geeft.

*Microben*
Temperatuur speelt in de natuur een belangrijke rol. Zo zien we dat vissen, amfibieën en reptielen reageren op een invasie van bacteriën door een warmere omgevingstemperatuur op te zoeken en daardoor hun lichaamstemperatuur te verhogen. Zo pareren ze de bacteriën en daarmee gepaard gaande infecties. Ook vogels en zoogdieren zoals de mens gebruiken temperatuurverhogingen in het lichaam om microben (bacteriën),
virussen e.d.) kwijt te raken.

*Bruin vet  wit vet*
Bruin vet, ook wel babyvet genoemd, komt voor bij zoogdieren en babys. Echter recentelijk is in Nederland aangetoond dat ook volwassenen aanzienlijke hoeveelheden actief bruin vet hebben. Lang is gedacht dat volwassenen nauwelijks bruin vet hebben omdat het verloren zou gaan na de eerste levensjaren. In ons lichaam zorgt wit vet voor energie opslag in het lichaam. Bruin vet gebruikt juist energie (vet). Bruin vetweefsel is eigenlijk een centrale verwarming die aan en uit kan staan.Veel zoogdieren gebruiken bruin vet om het lichaam te verwarmen, bijvoorbeeld tijdens de winterslaap. Het is bekend dat knaagdieren wit vet kunnen omzetten naar bruin vet. Ook is het bekend dat spierweefsel en bruin vet nauw verwant zijn. Uit het onderzoek aan de Universiteit van Maastricht blijkt ook dat slanke personen beduidend meer bruin vet hebben dan mensen met overgewicht of obesitas. Zo kan koude bruin vet verbruiken, maar ook slechte voeding en weinig beweging lijken dat te doen. Hoe zwaarder de persoon, des te minder bruin vet.

*Temperatuurmeting*
De temperatuur kan variëren met de plaats van meting. Zo kan rectale meting 0,3  0,6° hoger aangeven dan orale temperatuurmeting en axillaire(onder de arm) meting 0,3 - 0,6° lager dan een orale meting. Belangrijk is dat er bij orale en rectale metingen een grotere kans bestaat dat zich daar kleine ontstekingbronnen ter plekke bevinden die de temperatuur kunnen verhogen zodat de basale lichaamstemperatuur hoger
uitvalt dan dat deze in werkelijkheid is. Ook moet van meting worden afgezien wanneer men griep heeft of griepachtige verschijnselen.

*2 soorten metingen*
De lichaamstemperatuur kan op verschillende manieren gemeten worden. Om een te lage lichaamstemperatuur (milde vorm hypothermie) te onderkennen kunnen twee elkaar aanvullende metingen worden gebruikt.
1. Basale lichaamstemperatuurtest volgens Barnes, die wordt gedaan in de morgen onder de arm.
2. Dagtemperatuurtest volgens Wilson die wordt gedaan gedurende de dag in de mond.
*1. Basale temperatuur test*
Deze basale temperatuurtest kan uitsluitsel geven over de werking van schildklier en bijnierhormonen.
* Thermometer s avonds op het nachtkastje leggen.
* In de morgen bij het wakker worden, niet opstaan, maar meteen temperatuur opnemen, onder de arm. 3 dagen achter elkaar
* Vrouwen die menstrueren temperaturen op de 2e - 3e - en 4e dag na de start van de menstruatie.
*Interpretatie meetwaarden:*
3 maal waardes beneden 36,4°C wijst in de richting van een niet goed functionerende schildklier, schildklierhormonen, bijnier of bijnierhormonen.
Let op: niet temperaturen bij griep of wanneer men bv. in de vroege morgen uit bed is geweest. (bv. om naar het toilet te gaan).
*2. Dagtemperatuurtest*
* Orale meting
* 3, 6 en 9 uur na opstaan. De 3 temperaturen delen door 3.
* 3 dagen achter elkaar.
Een gemiddelde dagtemperatuur lager dan 36.6° C wijst op een te lage lichaamstemperatuur.

*Mogelijkheden voor verbetering hypothermie*
* Verbetering functie schildklierhormonen en bijnierhormonen.
(Zie Circadian publicatie cortisol in de hoofdrol en Hypothyrioidie type 1 en 2). Aanpak stressoren.
* Verbetering serotonine-melatonine en prolactine-dopamine metabolisme in de hersenen.
* Verbetering bloedcirculatie door aanpak van:
- toxinen als medicijnen, endo- en exotoxinen
- microben o.a. candida, virussen,bacteriën en parasieten.
- zuren,verbetering pH (zuur-basen evenwicht)
* Verbetering werking mitochondrieën (energiefabriekjes).
Belangrijke nutriënten o.a.: Molybdeen, Q10, L.Carnitine en Alfa-Liponzuur.
* Aanpak (voedings)allergieën.
* Basis: verbetering voeding en voedingspatroon.

_(Bron: informatiefolder van circadian.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is koorts*
Koorts is een verhoging van de lichaamstemperatuur boven de 38 °C. Koorts is een reactie van het lichaam op infecties met virussen en bacteriën. Bij een infectie loopt de temperatuur al gauw op tot rond de 40 °C. Dit kan geen kwaad. Waarschijnlijk helpt koorts de infectie te bestrijden. Zodra het lichaam de ziekte de baas is, zakt de koorts weer. Meestal is dit na drie tot vijf dagen het geval.
Als u suikerziekte heeft of een hart- of longziekte, neem dan contact op met de huisarts als de koorts na drie dagen niet is gezakt.
Kinderen krijgen vaker en gemakkelijker hoge koorts dan volwassenen. Neem contact op met de huisarts als een kind met koorts:
* jonger is dan drie maanden (bel dan de eerste koortsdag);
* zieker wordt en gaat overgeven;
* zieker wordt en diarree krijgt;
* zieker wordt en veel minder drinkt dan normaal;
* kreunt of huilt en niet is te troosten;
* steeds snel ademt en benauwd is;
* suf wordt of niet gemakkelijk wakker is te krijgen;
* puntvormige huidbloedinkjes krijgt.

*Hoe kunt u koorts herkennen?*
De temperatuur kunt u het beste meten via de anus, het poepgaatje, met een kwik- of elektronische thermometer. Meet de temperatuur eenmaal per dag, vaker is niet zinvol.

*Wat kunt u zelf doen aan koorts*
* Het is niet nodig koorts met medicijnen te bestrijden.
* Bij koorts heeft het lichaam extra vocht nodig. Drink dus voldoende.
* Het is niet nodig in bed of binnen te blijven.
* Draag luchtige kleding.
* Leg geen extra dekens op bed.
* Kinderen met koorts hebben vaak geen trek in eten. Dat is niet erg, ook niet als het een paar dagen duurt.

*Welke geneesmiddelen kunnen worden gebruikt bij koorts?*
*Paracetamol*
Paracetamol werkt pijnstillend en koortsverlagend. Paracetamol is bij koorts het veiligste middel om te gebruiken.
*Paracetamol in combinatie met andere middelen*
Coffeïne wordt soms toegevoegd aan paracetamol vanwege zijn opwekkende effect. Propyfenazon werkt net als paracetamol pijnstillend en koortsverlagend. Voorbeelden zijn paracetamol in combinatie met coffeïne, propyfenazon in combinatie met paracetamol en coffeïne.
*Ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers*
Ontstekingsremmende pijnstillers, ook wel NSAID`s genoemd. Deze middelen werken pijnstillend, koortsverlagend en ontstekingsremmend. Voorbeelden zijn acetylsalicylzuur, carbasalaatcalcium, diclofenac, ibuprofen, ketoprofen en naproxen.
*Dantroleen*
Dantroleen wordt gebruikt bij de speciale vorm van koorts: maligne hyperthermie. Maligne hyperthermie kan plotseling ontstaan als reactie op prikkels van buitenaf, zoals de toediening van een narcosemiddel, extreme stress of inspanning bij grote hitte.
Waarschijnlijk blijft bij maligne hyperthermie calcium in de spieren aanwezig, waardoor de spieren constant zijn verkrampt. Hierdoor ontstaat veel warmte en gaat de lichaamstemperatuur omhoog. Dantroleen zorgt ervoor dat de spieren verslappen en de verschijnselen verminderen.

_(Bron; apotheek.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hyperthermiesyndroom*
Hyperthermiesyndroom is een toestand van het lichaam waarbij er een ongecontroleerde stijging van de temperatuur plaatsvindt door een verstoring van de balans tussen warmteproductie en warmteverlies. De lichaamstemperatuur zal stijgen zonder een verhoogde instelling van de inwendige thermostaat. Dit onderscheidt hyperthermie van koorts.

*Oorzaken van hyperthermie*
* Zonnesteek, heliosis door een te lang verblijf in volle zon
* Kind of hond achterlaten in een afgesloten auto in de zon
* Inspanning in een zeer vochtige warme omgeving, bv. de tropen: transpiratie kan het lichaam onvoldoende afkoelen.
* Een zeldzame oorzaak die alleen tijdens anesthesie kan ontstaan is Maligne hyperthermie.
* Delirium tremens, ontwenningsverschijnsel bij alcoholverslaving
* Drugs gebruik: cocaïne, amfetamines, MDMA, GHB, ...
* Status epilepticus, gegeneraliseerde epilepsieaanvallen
* Tetanus
* Serotoninergsyndroom

*Behandeling*
Deze toestand kan levensbedreigend zijn indien er niet adequaat ingegrepen wordt! Raadpleeg steeds een arts bij een plotse of langdurig verhoogde temperatuur (>38.3 °C)
* Stop uitlokkende factor (bv: zonnesteek - breng het slachtoffer naar een koelere plek met schaduw)
* Fysieke afkoeling (water, ijs)
* Indien aangewezen: specifieke therapie (ondersteunende therapie, medicatie)

*Symptomen*
* hittekramp
* hoofdpijn
* duizeligheid, zwakte
* desoriëntatie
* stuipen
* bewusteloosheid
* Verstoorde ademhaling

*Hyperthermie als behandeling*
Daarnaast is hyperthermie ook een behandeling van kanker met behulp van warmte.
Hyperthermie betekent letterlijk verhoogde temperatuur.
Hyperthermie kan op zichzelf kankerceldodend zijn, maar dat is slechts beperkt en alleen bij hoge temperaturen >42°C. Het belangrijkste toepassingsgebied van hyperthermie is daarom de combinatie met radiotherapie of chemotherapie. Effecten van beide behandelingsvormen worden duidelijk versterkt door toevoeging van hyperthermie, ook al bij relatief lage temperaturen ( 39 - 42°C.) Het omringende, gezonde weefsel wordt door deze hoge temperatuur niet aangetast
Er zijn verschillende vormen van een hyperthermie-behandeling. De meest belangrijke zijn:
*Oppervlakkige hyperthermie:* deze techniek wordt toegepast wanneer de tumor niet dieper dan 4 cm onder de huid zit.
*Diepe hyperthermie:* deze techniek wordt toegepast wanneer de tumor zich meer dan 4 cm onder de huid bevindt.
Voor het opwekken van de benodigde warmte wordt microgolfstraling gebruikt. Dit is eenzelfde soort straling als in een magnetronoven wordt toegepast. Ook de fysiotherapeut gebruikt microgolfstraling, bijvoorbeeld bij de behandeling van bepaalde gewrichtsklachten.
Zodra de straling in het lichaam komt, wordt de bestraalde plaats warm. Het normale weefsel mag verwarmd worden tot maximaal 44°C; binnen het kankerweefsel mogen hogere temperaturen ontstaan. Deze hogere temperatuur heeft een schadelijk effect op de kankercellen. Bij oppervlakkige hyperthermie stijgt de temperatuur meestal binnen 10 minuten tot de gewenste hoogte. Bij diepe hyperthermie is meestal een opwarmtijd van 15 tot 30 minuten nodig. Hoe langer de hoge temperatuur wordt gehandhaafd, des te groter is het effect van de hyperthermiebehandeling.
De behandeling wordt in principe poliklinisch gegeven. Het aantal behandelingen is afhankelijk van een radiotherapie- of chemotherapie schema.
In Nederland kan men voor een hyperthermie-behandeling van kanker terecht op de afdelingen radiotherapie van het AMC te Amsterdam het Erasmus MC - Daniel den Hoed oncologisch centrum in Rotterdam en het Instituut Verbeeten te Tilburg. (Voor meer informatie zie http://www.hyperthermie.nl/ , amc.nl , erasmusmc.nl , http://site171.primosite.com/primosi...31,89884,91086)

_(Bron: nl.wikipedia.org)_

----------


## wippy578

dank u voor het delen van deze informatie, vrij detailleerd en makkelijk te begrijpen.

----------

